# Any deals on 26" DJ ?



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

I will be getting a mini bmx bike for my 4 1/2 yo son and am looking to get a 26" DJ to cruise around the street's with him,hit some local jumps and possible race the old man cruiser class Haha. Are there and decent deals going on right now that any one know's about ? Thanks and i thought about getting a 24" Bmx but just don't feel comfortable on them.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

Jenson USA has a jamis Komodo frame for $120 and they used to have jamis kromo complete bikes for around $400 but that was clearance and might be sold out of them. I bought a kromo frame off pinkbike for $150 and love it so far.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

evil faction are 330 shipped from crc. don't know your budget but they are a nice cromo dj frame


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys' and i would like to buy complete but would not mind frame only for the right deal.

Also i would love to find a complete kromo in the $400 range but does not look like they have them any more and ideally i would like to stay in the $500 or less range (used is ok) but could go $7-1000 for the right deal


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

complete faction at 750. new fork

2010 Evil Faction - Pinkbike.com


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

qbert2000 said:


> complete faction at 750. new fork
> 
> 2010 Evil Faction - Pinkbike.com


Good deal and i will keep it in mind for sure. Thanks


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

+1 on JensonUSA.com They often have good closeout deals on completes. A lot of Easterns which are great bikes.

And buying used is for sure your friend too


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*SF Bay Area currently is crowded*

with some very good deals on dirt jumpers. A few in the sub $400 look pretty good. Including my DK Asterik that is up there.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

bicyclemech1 said:


> with some very good deals on dirt jumpers. A few in the sub $400 look pretty good. Including my DK Asterik that is up there.


I would not mind a 26" DK but kind of a far drive from San Diego and not sure how reasonable shipping would be. Thanks


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like Amazon has a good deal on a couple DK Asterik's - Can some one tell me the difference between these two ? Thanks

Dk Asterik Urban/Jump Bike With Black Rims (Charcoal/Gold, 26-Inch) for $504.12 shipped

and

DK Asterik 2011 BMX Bike, 26" Black with orange rims for $589.99


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

WalMart has the DK Xenia for $300, with a rigid fork. It looks exactly the same as my buddy's older Xenia and would give you enough money to budget in an Argyle for the front end.

I really despise WalMart but it looks like it is probably old DK stock that they're trying to get rid of.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

GTscoob said:


> WalMart has the DK Xenia for $300, with a rigid fork. It looks exactly the same as my buddy's older Xenia and would give you enough money to budget in an Argyle for the front end.
> 
> I really despise WalMart but it looks like it is probably old DK stock that they're trying to get rid of.


Wow great find an it looks like the older Xenia's had good reiews. The only thing i am concerned about (besides being from walmart Haha) is the weight, looks like shipping weight is 44lbs vs. the other DK's on Amazon with a shipping weight of 26-27lbs

And i am no weight weenie and am sure it would be perfectly fine rolling the hood but IF i did end up racing with it i have a feeling i would end up spending some cash to lighten it up.


----------



## cwstnsko (May 30, 2007)

Shipping weight includes all the packaging, manuals, box etc. the bike doesn't weigh 44 lbs


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

GTscoob said:


> WalMart has the DK Xenia for $300, with a rigid fork. It looks exactly the same as my buddy's older Xenia and would give you enough money to budget in an Argyle for the front end.
> 
> I really despise WalMart but it looks like it is probably old DK stock that they're trying to get rid of.


I'm not certain, but from what I have been reading, the Walmart DK are not old stock DK's. Despite the picture on the Walmart website (which is actually wrong), the Walmart DK Xenia is a different Xenia with different geometry. The jury is still out on the comparative quality. Although clearly, putting a hi-ten (not 4130 chromoly) rigid fork is a quick way to bring the sticker price down--the old DK Xenia came with a Marzocchi Dirt Jam or DJ3.

see this:
BMXmuseum.com Forums / DK Xenia,... The Downlow,...


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

cwstnsko said:


> Shipping weight includes all the packaging, manuals, box etc. the bike doesn't weigh 44 lbs


Thanks and i know there is other packaging but my concern was the other DK's on Amazon had a much lighter SHIPPING weight so i was wondering if the walmart one was really that much heavier because i don't mind spending the extra couple hundred bucks.

Also what do you guy's think about the Haro steel reserve ? Looks like they can be found starting at $500 range. i had one in '10 and don't remember why i sold it Haha.Thanks


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Shameless plug but I am selling my dj bike. It's a msc iL Capo cromo frame with a brand new Argyle RCT fork, King headset, transition wheelset and old saint cranks. I would like 800 out of it and I would be willing to ship. PM me of you are interested. 
Sent from my mobile telephone.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

Haro has the Steel Reserve 1.1 for 545
Having fun with mine so far.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

swan3609 said:


> Shameless plug but I am selling my dj bike. It's a msc iL Capo cromo frame with a brand new Argyle RCT fork, King headset, transition wheelset and old saint cranks. I would like 800 out of it and I would be willing to ship. PM me of you are interested.
> Sent from my mobile telephone.


p.m. on the way. Thanks



WMBigs said:


> Haro has the Steel Reserve 1.1 for 545
> Having fun with mine so far.


Yea i was looking in to those as there is a shop close to me that can get them in a day or two, Glad you like it and was hoping for feedback. Do you think it is good or worth the money difference for the 1.2 ? Thanks


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea i was looking in to those as there is a shop close to me that can get them in a day or two, Glad you like it and was hoping for feedback. Do you think it is good or worth the money difference for the 1.2 ? Thanks[/QUOTE]

I don't know about the 1.2, I've read here that the fork is not worth the extra. This is just a screw around bike for me, hopefully learn some new skills. Have a seat post on order so I can run a seat a bit higher. Will add a front brake at some point. Play around the local skate park. The tires are super grippey on pavement/cement. Will be entering the local old guy races at the bmx track if there is such a class.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

WMBigs said:


> Will be entering the local old guy races at the bmx track if there is such a class.


That is my goal also and not sure where you live but here in San Diego they have a cruiser class for guy's 35+ years old with 24" or bigger tires so i will be in that category (just turned 40 in march)


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

I would suggest also looking at the Airborne Wingman, it may be a little above what you want to spend at $669 but it would fit the bill nicely and is a downright steal for the components at that pricepoint. We just reviewed it *HERE* and we had a ton of riders jump on it and give their impressions.

Personally I rode the bike a bunch as it filled a similar role to what you are experiencing. My son is 6 yrs old and loves going to our local skatepark where I was forced to sit and watch because I didnt have a bike they would let in. The Wingman saw a ton of action at the skate park and my son loves that I am the cool dad.

Whatever you decide to purchase post it here... I would be interested to see what you chose as we are currently going to construct a pumptrack and bring some other bikes into the mix.


----------

